# vets north of Tours



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

anyone know of a vets north of Tours we found a good one near Vivionne
but could do with using one a bit further north. Any info please.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi are you heading for Calais ? we left Tours and on to the Vet at Forges.

Edit to add
Vet Dr Patrick Pattyn (speaks English but originally from Belgium, if phoning ask for him.

1. Rue De Neufchatel
Forges-les-Eaux
76440

tel. +33235905555

Surgery times: Mon-Sat 13.45 to 14.30 & 18.00 to 19.15


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: vets north ot Tours*



weldted said:


> anyone know of a vets north of Tours we found a good one near Vivionne
> but could do with using one a bit further north. Any info please.


Patrick
Clinique veterinaire 
St nicholus
No 1 Rue De Neufchatel
Forges Les Eaus
76440

Phone 0235905555

You can sleep in the town square opposite or there is a Car Park for 150 places where another Motorhome stayed.
The Aire that is there doesnt open until April
Mavis


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

whoops snap but he really is very good 
Mavis

Ps he saw us at 9.30 am so he does open earlier in fact they were there at 8 to see to the animals already there.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: vets north ot Tours*



locovan said:


> weldted said:
> 
> 
> > anyone know of a vets north of Tours we found a good one near Vivionne
> ...


Hi we used the aire, but no water and electric although in Dec the aire was very busy with MHs Patrick actually wanted us all to complain to the town hall about the aire facilities.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: vets north ot Tours*



Briarose said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > weldted said:
> ...


On Thursday we had a look at the Aire but it was empty and said in the book that it didnt open until April.
this was what we found that all the Aires this time of year were empty (at night Ok in the day time for lunch but not at night) so we wouldnt risk staying on our own.
We were the only Motorhome on the toll road at times thats why we stayed in Service Staions and vowed to go in March another time.
Mavis


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi as I posted the aire had quite a few MHs on back in Dec. but no water or electric, quite a few of us had our gennies on until just after 10pm I felt fine as def not isolated.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Briarose said:


> Hi as I posted the aire had quite a few MHs on back in Dec. but no water or electric, quite a few of us had our gennies on until just after 10pm I felt fine as def not isolated.


It was very handy to the vets just about a 10-15min walk in but plenty of parking spaces if you want to drive the Motorhome in.
It cost 35 euros for the worming and we took our own Spoton.
Mavis


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: vets north ot Tours*



locovan said:


> Briarose said:
> 
> 
> > locovan said:
> ...


Hi Mavis our book lists the aire as being open all year, but looking back to what I posted a while ago http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-53804.html the sign on the entrance said it re-opens in March.............the waste disposal was available in Dec. Patrick was quite unhappy about the fact that the water and electric had been switched off this winter.

The municipal campsite opposite opens later...........so that could be where April comes into it.

We haven't used service stations due to earlier posts on MHF suggesting that they aren't the safest place so stay (I should start a new topic on that :wink: )


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: vets north ot Tours*



Briarose said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > Briarose said:
> ...


Ahhhh you are correct we were looking at a municipal camp site thanks for clearing that up.
As for service stations I cant praise them enough.
Going down we went to the kiosk and asked if we could sleep and they watched out for us but gradually we got in with the lorry drivers and they were a jolly lot. (Lovely when you heard English ones)
I think it is down to commen sense to be aware and make sure you are locked in etc etc.
I must admit it is safer if you go with someone else too or not in Jan and Feb as there are not a lot of Motorhomes on the road then. (or they camp in sites but we wanted to do the wild camping bit)
Now Im home Im glad we did it as it was just a great adventure for us.

Coming back to Topic how can we help Patrick--- shall we write to the Towns mayor???
And by the way Patricks assistent speaks good english to so you can get an appointment right through the day.
Mavis


----------

